# common plantain soap



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been reading about the benefits of the common plantain, not the bananna like fruit but the weed/herb. Is there anyway to put it in a soap to get the benefits in the soap?

I was thinking maybe making a tea and using that instead of water and adding dried crushed leaves at trace. Would that work?


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

bassmaster17327 said:


> I have been reading about the benefits of the common plantain, not the bananna like fruit but the weed/herb. Is there anyway to put it in a soap to get the benefits in the soap?
> 
> I was thinking maybe making a tea and using that instead of water and adding dried crushed leaves at trace. Would that work?


Possibly, but a cream or salve would be better. Depending on what benefits you are speaking of......if for the drawing power of the plantain for insect bites then you need the juices of the plant for that. I have made jewel weed soap with some success for poison ivy, but after washing with the soap we always follow with a jewel weed salve for better benefits.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Not to hijack the thread, but how would you make a salve with plantain? We use plantain in the summer for everything.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Everything? Could you elaborate?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've been thinking about making a White Pine (needle) soap. My plan is to infuse the oil with the pine needles then make the soap.
If I was to make a Plantain soap I would do the same...infuse the oil using a double boiler, then make the soap.

Plantain salve...infuse Olive oil with the plantain, add a wee bit of melted beeswax and Vit. E. Can use Coconut oil.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am sorry for the dumb question but I have no idea what you mean when you say "infuse", I also do not have a double boiler


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Have been off the computer for a while, but back to using the plantain.
Cuts,
Burns.
Nail Punctures,
Anything that hurts. I burnt myself on my dishwasher when I was cleaning it. I took hold of the burner ring to chip off the lime, not realizing it was still hot. It burned my hand deep before I could turn loose. I went and picked some plaintain, put in on the burn, and it immediately stopped hurting. Wish I could grow it like houseplants.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

I just googled infusing oil, and came up with Muller Lane Farm. She has all the instructions for infusing oil, and also how to incorporate plantain. I think this is Cindy from this forum. Thanks Cindy


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Just watch out, you may find yourself infusing all kinds of wonderful things in oil.
You just have to look in my fridge to know how addicting it can be.
Dandelion flower oil (breast masage oil), Chickweed oil (cyst dissolving), plantain oil (wound care), Pine needle oil (chest cold and wound care), Rosemary oil (sore muscles and headache), Lavender oil (sunburn relief, headache and wound care), Rose petal oil (yummy smell good oil). It can't be helped...~lol~...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

where did you get the recipes for your oils?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I got many recipes from fellow 'back porch' herbalists at the Susun Weed forum and some from books written by Michael Moore (the herbalist, not the film maker).
I've also found great recipes here http://www.henriettesherbal.com/


----------

